# is this seriously the makaton sign for toilet, or is the internet trippin me



## veganmama

https://www.futureofdowns.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/toilet.jpg


----------



## davidjoemum

I can't see the link but I'm SEN assistant and I'm working at school 
Makaton for toilet is by stroking left shoulder with right two index and middle fingers.
Hope that's helped


----------



## davidjoemum

I can see now thats almost perfect but need to add index finger to it.


----------



## Peanut78

Haha, yes we were also told by my son's speech therapist that was the sign for toilet :haha: We never used it for obvious reasons - imagine the offense you could cause by going up to people using that sign :dohh::haha:


----------



## RachA

Lol yes. However generally speaking now places use Sign a long and that is two fingers.


----------



## kit10grl

Its the correct sign but i have seen it be used with the rest of the fingers of the hand open but still only touching with that one finger so it looks less offensive lol


----------



## kit10grl

In fact have just double checked in MyChoicePad for android which was released less than a week ago and its showing the sign as the person open handed rubbing the middle finger of the right hand on the left shoulder. I would assume tis the most up to date version as its only just be released


----------



## RachA

kit10grl said:


> In fact have just double checked in MyChoicePad for android which was released less than a week ago and its showing the sign as the person open handed rubbing the middle finger of the right hand on the left shoulder. I would assume tis the most up to date version as its only just be released

Thinking about it this is correct rather than what I put in my post above. This is the sign my daughters preschool use for toilet. They use sign a long.


----------



## veganmama

thanks everyone. good to know theyve changed it haha


----------

